# HP Pre 3 goes on sale SIM-free for £399 - but is anyone going to buy it?



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

It's a nice looking phone, the specs are reasonable, it's got a QWERTY keyboard and the best mobile OS money can buy... but the upmarket price, the lack of apps and the lack of brand profile is surely going to make this a very hard sale to the UK public. 

Shame really....



> he new Pre packs a 3.58-inch multitouch screen supporting a 480×800 resolution WVGA display, slide-out physical QWERTY keyboard and Qualcomm MSM 8×55 (1.4 GHz) CPU.
> 
> There’s two cameras onboard – 5-megapixel auto-focus camera with LED flash, HD (up to 720p) video recording on the back and VGA on the front – plus 512MB RAM and (we think) 16GB internal storage.
> 
> Also on-board is an accelerometer, ambient light and proximity sensors, GPS and a compass; Wi-Fi (802.11a/b/g/n 5GHz) with WPA, WPA2, WEP, 802.1X authentication and Wi-Fi router functionality for up to five devices using the HP mobile hotspot.



More specs here: http://www.wirefresh.com/hp-pre-3-sim-free-webos-handset-goes-on-sale-for-399/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2011)

Nope. Real shame...had Palm got their act together 2 years ago I'd bought a Pre and never owned an iPhone. I've only known one person to own one, who loved it, but even they ain't bothering with the new versions...


----------



## Sunray (Jul 5, 2011)

editor said:


> It's a nice looking phone, the specs are reasonable, it's got a QWERTY keyboard and the *best mobile OS money can buy*... but the upmarket price, the lack of apps and the lack of brand profile is surely going to make this a very hard sale to the UK public.
> 
> Shame really....
> 
> ...


 
It might have been true when it was released, but webOS has been sidelined by Android and iOS ages ago.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> It might have been true when it was released, but webOS has been sidelined by Android and iOS ages ago.


It may be sidelined, but it remains the best mobile OS, handling notifications, gestures and multi tasking better than any of its rivals.

And that's not just my opinion, for example: 





> Apple’s iOS 5 notifications are great, but webOS is still better
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/06/08/apples-ios-5-notifications-are-great-but-webos-is-still-better/


----------



## Sunray (Jul 5, 2011)

But that is one feature of a phone that it was a bit better at when released but now its no better or worse.

One feature against all the other features of Android and iOS is a meaningless comparison. 

I want to see all features stacked up side by side in a comprehensive review and I doubt that webOS would touch either.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> But that is one feature of a phone that it was a bit better at when released but now its no better or worse.
> 
> One feature against all the other features of Android and iOS is a meaningless comparison.
> 
> I want to see all features stacked up side by side in a comprehensive review and I doubt that webOS would touch either.


I've got a webOS handset in front of me now and it's a pretty crappy thing. Slow and a bit knackered.

I've also got my Samsung Android phone which is just about the best handset money can buy. I love it. 

But if I could swap OSs (and retain the apps) I'd swap to webOS immediately.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 5, 2011)

It's dead in the water, a complete waste of time and money.

You'd have to be mad to buy one.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Curiously, my Wirefresh piece on the Pre has attracted far more hits than I might have expected, so maybe there is some interest.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Curiously, my Wirefresh piece on the Pre has attracted far more hits than I might have expected, so maybe there is some interest.


 
People like to rubberneck at accidents


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 7, 2011)

I was tempted when the first Palm Pre came out but reports on hardware issues and a general shit build quality put me off from buying one.


----------

